# When does the fall fishing get good? or does it



## Ohiobowhunter (Jul 9, 2007)

I would like to go down to Piedmont this fall and do some fishing....

I generally do not fish in the fall, though I love the fall colors and how quiet the lakes are during the fall. When does the fishing start getting decent. I went down last year, ended up being right after the lake turned over and the fishing was terrible. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

B


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

piedmont may be one of the best fall lakes around. the best i've found is when the water drops to the low 60's to high 50's. you'll be out there in cover-alls but the fish really stack up in the little bays and pockets between the marina and the dam. throw a white spinnerbait and you'll never know what will hit it next. everything tends to mix together and you can literally catch every species in the lake. just look for the shad.


----------



## Ohiobowhunter (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Since I will not have the opportunity to check the water temps, when generally does the water reach this temp? Is it late sept...early oct....or later. Is this temp before or after the lake turnover?

Thanks.
ps....lots of reads....not much info from others.


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

My guess would be when the average daily high air temp is in the mid to low sixties. (Late October maybe?)


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

i would agree with ohiou on the air temps.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i LOVE fishing in October...........great scenery and the fishing is usually HOT for every thing !!!


----------



## Bill-H (Apr 13, 2008)

i went to salt fork yesterday for 5 hours and never got a hit on nothing and the water was 70 to 72 degrees . i even used shrimp and got nothing the fish finder show all kinds of fish. a very bad day.


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

Went out to a farm pond yesterday, and fished for four hrs. Ended up with three nice crappie, four channel cats, 
(2#ers), and thirty two nice bluegills. all in all, a great day.


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Oct. fishing...pike and cats...wonderful


----------

